# whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS????



## VR6Bomber (Feb 19, 2001)

does it work , how about power?


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (VR6Bomber)*

I asked the same question but no one here has used a 288 cam.


----------



## VR6Bomber (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (kickster)*

should i try it?


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (VR6Bomber)*

I've got one for my 1.8L 11:1 motor..
i just havnt got it assembled and installed in the car.. i'm going to be running CIS-Lambda with it.. if fueling is an issue i'll switch to a fuel distrib from another CIS car.. like an audi 240 or even a later VW CIS-E fuel distrib.. 
i'll let everyone know how it runs and post the dyno sheet once i get it running..


----------



## A1Rocco (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (kickster)*

Yes lots have used them but there are many cams with an advertised duration of 288. What are the excat cam specs. Who makes it, what is the lift. The tt 288 has 11.2 lift while the Schrick 288 has 11.6 or .7 lift and the Cat cam is different again as is the Eurospec.


----------



## VR6Bomber (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (VR6Bomber)*

i was looking at the Techtonics 288, basically just wanted to know the most agressive cam i could go use, w/o going to carbs


----------



## Sean Henderson (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (VR6Bomber)*

I presently run the TT 276 in a ported head on a 2.0L ABA bottom end with CIS. This one has a rather lumpy idle, but is a significant gain in power over the TT 268 I had been running, with no significant loose in bottom end power. 
I did ask TT(Collin) about the 288. The answer is that it is not for street application as due to the overlap, which causes excessive pulseing of the air flow sensor, ie, it cannot control the fuel/air mixture at any reasonable idle speed. The 288 is for race applications only.
Sean


----------



## VR6Bomber (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (Sean Henderson)*

so the 288 can be used on cis, but for race applications? or the 288 is for race applications(where carbs are used)?


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (VR6Bomber)*

bump for some more info


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (VR6Bomber)*

Call Collin at Techtonics and tell him what you are running and what you want and he'll give his experienced opinion. He hasn't steared me wrong yet







.

Garth


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (g60vw)*

Garth offers good advice. 
Colin mentioned to me that he ran a TT306 on CIS in his drag rabbit. I'm sure idle was a bit sketchy but if it's not headed for rush hour, no big deal. 288 is a big street cam but not so far out of the street realm that it wouldn't work for you....it's gonna take a motor that can REALLY breathe at speed to be able to use a 288


----------



## Germany_MOM (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (VR6Bomber)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i was looking at the Techtonics 288, basically just wanted to know the most agressive cam i could go use, w/o going to carbs[HR][/HR]​Solid lifters or hydraulic? TT has one of each. My friend's 82 Scirocco, still on CIS-II w/Lambda runs fine with the 288 hydraulic. Idle is a bit choppy, but not unbearable if your car is for hot street, and is not making a commute throught 10 miles of traffic every day. It idles aroung 1300 RPM. Power is good up to around 7000, but we have found that shifting at 6200 with a 4K transmission makes the best 1/4 mile times--a 15.61 on 1.8L low CR NA. We have installed a 2L, and expect to make low 14s, maybe--maybe high 13s.


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (TeraFox)*

My head is supposed to be done this week and i've got my programmable EFI computer in hand now.. and injectors and rails for my 1.8L 8V streetmonster another month and i'll let everyone know how it works.


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (Sean Henderson)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I presently run the TT 276 in a ported head on a 2.0L ABA bottom end with CIS. This one has a rather lumpy idle, but is a significant gain in power over the TT 268 I had been running, with no significant loose in bottom end power. 
I did ask TT(Collin) about the 288. The answer is that it is not for street application as due to the overlap, which causes excessive pulseing of the air flow sensor, ie, it cannot control the fuel/air mixture at any reasonable idle speed. The 288 is for race applications only.
Sean [HR][/HR]​Don't they have a few diff. grinds...if so buy the one with 111 or 112 lobe seperation and that should cure it.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (dohc)*

TT lists two 288s on their website, but they don't list everything they sell. Wheneveer I call and ask about a project I'm working on, they've usually got a solution that wasn't in thier catalog or website. I would *love* to work there, or even be an indentured servant there, but back on track....
They list a 288 hydro with at lobe center at 110 and the solid lifter 288 at lobe center at 108. Their 306 solid lifter has lc of 105 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TeraFox you said "We have installed a 2L, and expect to make low 14s, maybe--maybe high 13s." That's right where I am. Before I got an jump into the world of turbo motors, I'm want to milk this 2.0 8v for all she's worth and hit low 14s, the goal being 13.99. The 288 would probably keep it streetable, but that 306 is oh so tempting. I can't imagine shifting at 7400rpms...... 



[Modified by Andrew Stauffer, 6:15 AM 2-14-2003]


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (Andrew Stauffer)*

AutoTECH has a 286 cam that they claim is still totally streetable, nearly the same specs as a 288.
I don't see how a 288 would mess with the CIS that much if idle CO is set properly and the little spring at the bottom of the flap wasn't destroyed.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (dohc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]AutoTECH has a 286 cam that they claim is still totally streetable, nearly the same specs as a 288.[HR][/HR]​Different cam manufacturers rate their cam duration at different lifts. The Autotech 286 is measured at 1mm lift. At .05" lift its duration is 243. The TT 288 duration at .05" lift is 252/256 in/ex.
So, they sound like there close from the published duration, but really they're not.
Also, the Autotech has a lift of 11.2mm where the TT 288 is 11.7mm. The TT is quite a bit more radical.


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (J. Daniel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]AutoTECH has a 286 cam that they claim is still totally streetable, nearly the same specs as a 288.
Different cam manufacturers rate their cam duration at different lifts. The Autotech 286 is measured at 1mm lift. At .05" lift its duration is 243. The TT 288 duration at .05" lift is 252/256 in/ex.
So, they sound like there close from the published duration, but really they're not.
Also, the Autotech has a lift of 11.2mm where the TT 288 is 11.7mm. The TT is quite a bit more radical.[HR][/HR]​I thought the TT was 245 @ .050" lift. I know it's a bit more radical, but shouldn't make the CIS go crazy though.


----------



## cthulu703 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (dohc)*

It sounds like the main problem is with the car passing emissions because of the fuelling problems caused by the pressure waves in the intake. I had 2 web cams ground, 1 was a Schrick 288 copy and one was the stock cam on the same base circle as the 288. That way I can swap cams before going into DEQ.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (Andrew Stauffer)*

Have any of you running big cams folks thought of plumbing a cavity large enough to soak up some of the vacuum fluctuations in place of the CIS pipe? A big enough cavity would be nice, but not too big to throw off the transient response. It might take enough bite off the vac fluctations to help the CIS somewhat...
Just my $.02 worth...
Peter Tong


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (Peter Tong)*

Interesting thought Peter. Funny, I can't get the picture of a coffee can patched into the intake tubing out of my mind. Sort of a 'residual vacuum' for smooth idle? I wonder if the big cam crew cares about idle. I guess this concept would/could help make a big cam more streetable.


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (Peter Tong)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Have any of you running big cams folks thought of plumbing a cavity large enough to soak up some of the vacuum fluctuations in place of the CIS pipe? A big enough cavity would be nice, but not too big to throw off the transient response. It might take enough bite off the vac fluctations to help the CIS somewhat...
Just my $.02 worth...
Peter Tong[HR][/HR]​You beat me to it Peter! I was just gonna suggest something like that...maybe even a big bore intake pipe (like ABD







, or a home made one) would help this situation. That would an easy fix, the second would be a little more $$$ and more involved, and that would be a intake mani with a larger plenum...I'm thinking Fox or Audi 4000, not to sure about those two, anyone know?


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (Sean Henderson)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I presently run the TT 276 in a ported head on a 2.0L ABA bottom end with CIS. This one has a rather lumpy idle, but is a significant gain in power over the TT 268 I had been running, with no significant loose in bottom end power. 
I did ask TT(Collin) about the 288. The answer is that it is not for street application as due to the overlap, which causes excessive pulseing of the air flow sensor, ie, it cannot control the fuel/air mixture at any reasonable idle speed. The 288 is for race applications only.
Sean [HR][/HR]​Were you talking about the solid lifter 288 or hydro, I think the hydro would be tame enough for street use.


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (dohc)*

a solid lifter 288 is milder than a hydro 288


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: whos running the 288 TT cam on CIS???? (kickster)*

If you're specifically speaking of the TT 288s, the solid cam has more duration than the hydro cam and the same lift. So you loose your valve lash(in terms of lift) with the 288 solid, but the duration probably helps to equalize things. Any idea how the difference in lobe center effects things? 108 vs 110.....
That 306 has less lift than the 288, but WAY more duration, gotta fit those lobes in stock head somehow............


[Modified by Andrew Stauffer, 4:57 AM 2-18-2003]


----------



## insert creative name here (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey just popping through forums and came across this. Currently running tt's 288 in my 8v with cis-e. Fuelling that big of a cam is a bit interesting. Not sure if its me being a dumbass or not but can't find the sweet spot for idle (either wants to stall or hunt bad from 1k to 3k rpm) perhaps the hunting is just something horribly stupid im overlooking. power from the little time I got with her was real nice and rewarding and that was with very rough tuning (earballing fuel and timing). . . be warned that cam can make an aggressive interference motor real fast I'm at about 11.2:1'ish compression atm (35 thousandthe shaved off head) and wasn't much room for error. . . My timing belt goes and I'm hosed


----------



## 2slow4yu (Nov 7, 2012)

im running a tt 298 on my cis build. Its a fully ported 1.8 8v head, big valve head. Hd valve springs, lifters, and titanium valvetrain. All over a refreshed 2.0 8v bottom end. Custom tig welded aluminum cis intake box. I made one from sheet aluminum shaped it to the airflow meter, and made a tube inlet for an intake or velocity stack you can run out of your headlight or bumper, whatever floats your boat. Cause an intake manifold over hot headers is never smart. Gonna get the intermediate shaft lightened and balanced and the crankshaft knife edged. Intake manifold is going to be fully ported out and gasket matched. Raceland headers straight piped to a 2.5 magnaflow. **** should rip hard. my friend had a 276 with some slight goodies in his gli 8v and it was pulling right next to a vr. Im not sure how the 298 will run with the cis. Id imagine pretty bad. But if i have to jack my rpm to 1500 its what will have to be done.


----------



## Ol_Drippy_Beard (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a tt288 hydro in my mk1 gti. Its on a 1.8 Mexican block, with a mild port and 1mm decked head. Compression is about 11:1 on cis basic. runs great when warm. Its very cold blooded but idles with a steady lope at 1100 rpm. It prefers fairly aggressive timing, but runs fine on cis. I have about 20k on this build. Its not anywhere near maxing out the fuel system. Also I run the abd intake pipe.


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

2slow4yu said:


> im running a tt 298 on my cis build. Its a fully ported 1.8 8v head, big valve head. Hd valve springs, lifters, and titanium valvetrain. All over a refreshed 2.0 8v bottom end. Custom tig welded aluminum cis intake box. I made one from sheet aluminum shaped it to the airflow meter, and made a tube inlet for an intake or velocity stack you can run out of your headlight or bumper, whatever floats your boat. Cause an intake manifold over hot headers is never smart. Gonna get the intermediate shaft lightened and balanced and the crankshaft knife edged. Intake manifold is going to be fully ported out and gasket matched. Raceland headers straight piped to a 2.5 magnaflow. **** should rip hard. my friend had a 276 with some slight goodies in his gli 8v and it was pulling right next to a vr. Im not sure how the 298 will run with the cis. Id imagine pretty bad. But if i have to jack my rpm to 1500 its what will have to be done.


Drop a TDI crank too at this point for more stroke.


----------

